# ick stains



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

hope this is the right thread. i just treated some inor ick issues for about 3 days. the medication stained the silicon in all 4 corners of my tank as well as the artificial driftwood. is there any way to fix this? will an algae scrubber do anything to get it off. the corners of the tank are all blue and the driftwood looks like its radioactive.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

the bogwood might be fixable with boiling, but I don't know how successful this be.

as for the silicone, it will fade over time, but other than striping it all out and replacing it, there is no way to get rid of it.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

darn, oh well. i guess blue silicon is better than dead fish. i can live with it! thanks for the reply.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

This is why I only use salt to treat ich.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

this is the odd thing. I've used "ich" treatments, and I use methalyne blue to sterilise tanks (usually when I buy them, cause their almost all secondhand) and none of them have stained silicone.

however on 1 tank (which I had to replace the silicone after it developed a leak) it did stain, but only the 1 out of 13 tanks I have


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Well if you used Clout then that will do it. I have a 20G that has had blue silicone for over a year. It is a permanent stain. I wouldn't use Clout for ick either as it is a bit harsh when you can simply add salt and raise the temp and get the same effect.


----------

